# bp loads



## 87012ga (Oct 1, 2005)

what kind of cases, wads and how much powder should i use to make some black powder loads for an old baker 12 gauge with damascus barrels


----------



## 87012ga (Oct 1, 2005)

no one knows :roll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Hull wise you want to go with a Federal paper. There are some recipes in a Shooting Sportsman magazine or Double Gun Journal that I read a few years back. I can't remember which one. You will have to do some research.

Ballistics Products has some black powder loads too as I recall. Give them a call. They may be able to help you out.


----------

